# White Water



## picassolite

Playing around with a white water beach scene ... what do you think? :glasses:


----------



## Robin

That is amazing. The colors and idea both are excellent


----------



## picassolite

Well ... Robin, 

as long as you put it that way -

I will just have to agree ... with you.

Thanks.


----------



## Lillendandie

Is this a mixed media piece? I like the idea. 🙂


----------



## picassolite

Hi Lillendandie ...


I apologize for the late reply ... my busy season started in June with a phone call from a patron who I met back in 2013 -
with an offer that I couldn't refuse... $$


Back to your inquiry - this is not a mixed media piece.


It is a straight watercolor ... just utilizing an advanced bag of watercolor painting techniques.


PS- I've kept some of my initial attempts as a beginning watercolor painter ... I have them facing a wall in a closet. 

Every once in a while I take a look at them ... just to remind myself ... of who I once was as a watercolor nubie.


It keeps me humble.


----------



## hanbot

Really like the colors in this. It looks a lot like Davenport, CA.


----------

